# Environnement de développement sous Mac?



## K.O.D (9 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, 

Je me met actuellement à la programmation en C/C++

Mais, je n'ai pas d'Environnement de développement comme Dev C++ ou Code::Blocks sous Windows...
J'en cherche donc un sérieux, ressemblant à ceux-ci...
Si vous pouviez m'en indiquer, s'il vous plaît

Merci d'avance

Cordialement,

K.O.D


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (9 Mai 2006)

Pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas les outils Apple (XTools) ; c'est complet, performant et..... gratuit ! Je ne suis pas un spécialiste du C, mais quitte à te mettre à ce langage, explore le Objective-C qui est utilisé dans l'environnement de développement Cocoa...


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Mai 2006)

Pierre-Jean GOULIER a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas les outils Apple (XTools) ; c'est complet, performant et..... gratuit ! Je ne suis pas un spécialiste du C, mais quitte à te mettre à ce langage, explore le Objective-C qui est utilisé dans l'environnement de développement Cocoa...


je plussois.

tu peut trouve les dev tools sur le DVD d'install d'OSX ou sur le site d'apple (developer.apple.com, inscription gratuite) mais c'est lourd à télécharger ;-)


comme éditeur de texte, je te conseil TextMate il est vraiment génial !! (essaye au moins les 30 jours d'essais, tu verra que tu payera la licence très vite (3 jours pour moi )


voilà.


----------



## K.O.D (10 Mai 2006)

Existe-t-il une version de Xcode en français??
ou un autre IDE en français??

Merci d'avance.

K.O.D


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Mai 2006)

K.O.D a dit:
			
		

> Existe-t-il une version de Xcode en français??
> ou un autre IDE en français??
> 
> Merci d'avance.
> ...


pas à ma connaissance.


. tu peux peut-être coder dans un éditeur de texte en français puis compiler en ligne de commande.
. tu peux utiliser un IDE qui viens de linux sous X11 avec fink ou darwinport, mais je ne sais pas si tu aura du français.


----------



## ntx (10 Mai 2006)

K.O.D a dit:
			
		

> Existe-t-il une version de Xcode en français??
> ou un autre IDE en français??


Malheureusement, si tu veux te mettre à la programmation sous Mac (ou sur une autre plate-forme d'ailleurs), il va falloir te mettre à l'anglais pour déchiffrer les docs d'Apple et des autres.


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Mai 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, si tu veux te mettre à la programmation sous Mac (ou sur une autre plate-forme d'ailleurs), il va falloir te mettre à l'anglais pour déchiffrer les docs d'Apple et des autres.


c'est vrai que de toute façon si tu lis pas l'anglais, c'est dur de se mettre à la programmation ;-)


----------



## K.O.D (11 Mai 2006)

je suis assez compétent niveau anglais, mais c'était juste pour savoir...
J'utilise beaucoup de logiciels en anglais...

A+ et merci

K.O.D


----------



## K.O.D (11 Mai 2006)

Je vais avoir l'air un peu bébête, mais je ne sais pas comment compiler sur Xcode, coment fait-on??
et comment fait-on pour ouvrir un fichier .c, mais en tant que programme??

Merci d'avance.

K.O.D


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Mai 2006)

K.O.D a dit:
			
		

> Je vais avoir l'air un peu bébête, mais je ne sais pas comment compiler sur Xcode, coment fait-on??
> et comment fait-on pour ouvrir un fichier .c, mais en tant que programme??
> 
> Merci d'avance.
> ...


tu clique sur build (pomme+B)

puis dans le terminal tu tape 
	
	



```
cd /chemin/vers/ton/projet/debug/
./nomDeLexe
```
sinon tu peut faire "run" depuis XCode.


----------



## ntx (11 Mai 2006)

K.O.D a dit:
			
		

> Je vais avoir l'air un peu bébête, mais je ne sais pas comment compiler sur Xcode, coment fait-on??
> et comment fait-on pour ouvrir un fichier .c, mais en tant que programme??


As-tu crées un projet autre que vide ? ("Empty project" pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'anglais  ) Pour un programme C, il faut choisir "Standard tool". 
XCode étant un produit relativement complexe pour un non-initié, la lecture du mode d'emploi (disponible dans l'aide, menu "Help" pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'anglais) n'est pas toujours superflue  Pour des tutoriels en français sur XCode, tu peux aller voir sur le site Projet Omega.
Mais si tu es débutant, le mieux serait peut être de passer par les lignes de commandes dans le terminal pour comprendre ce qu'il se passe étape par étape.


----------



## K.O.D (11 Mai 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> As-tu crées un projet autre que vide ? ("Empty project" pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'anglais  ) Pour un programme C, il faut choisir "Standard tool".
> XCode étant un produit relativement complexe pour un non-initié, la lecture du mode d'emploi (disponible dans l'aide, menu "Help" pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'anglais) n'est pas toujours superflue  Pour des tutoriels en français sur XCode, tu peux aller voir sur le site Projet Omega.
> Mais si tu es débutant, le mieux serait peut être de passer par les lignes de commandes dans le terminal pour comprendre ce qu'il se passe étape par étape.



Merci de tes indications...

Mais je ne sais toujours pas comment compiler et ouvrir comme un programme un fichier *.c...


----------



## ntx (11 Mai 2006)

Tu crées un projet et tu mets ton fichier dedans, et puis tu le compiles et tu l'exécutes.
Un fichier .c ne s'ouvre pas comme un programme. Ce n'est que du texte.


----------



## K.O.D (11 Mai 2006)

c'est bon, j'ai trouvé tout seul pour compiler et executer...

Mais problème!! comment afficher "Appuyez sur une touche pour continuer..." et quand on appuie sur une touche, ca ferme le programme.
On m'a parlé pr ça de getchar(), mais cela ne marche pas...

Auriez-vous une solution??
Si il faut ouvrir à partir de la console, est-ce avec le TERMINAL, si oui, comment faire??
(dsl, je suis nouveau sous Mac...)

Merci d'avance.

K.O.D


----------



## ntx (11 Mai 2006)

K.O.D a dit:
			
		

> Mais problème!! comment afficher "Appuyez sur une touche pour continuer..." et quand on appuie sur une touche, ca ferme le programme.
> On m'a parlé pr ça de getchar(), mais cela ne marche pas...


printf et scanf, mais getchar devrait marcher. Par contre je n'ai jamais essayé d"entrer des données via la console de XCode, tu dois peut être lancer ton programme dans un terminal.  
Mais avant d'essayer d'aller plus loin, tu devrais peut être ouvrir un livre de C  Parce que si à chaque fois que tu coinces, tu dois ouvrir un fil dans le forum, t'es pas arrivé


----------



## K.O.D (11 Mai 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> printf et scanf, mais getchar devrait marcher. Par contre je n'ai jamais essayé d"entrer des données via la console de XCode, tu dois peut être lancer ton programme dans un terminal.
> Mais avant d'essayer d'aller plus loin, tu devrais peut être ouvrir un livre de C  Parce que si à chaque fois que tu coinces, tu dois ouvrir un fil dans le forum, t'es pas arrivé



Mais, c'est que là, je suis sur un cours sur le ent, et le cours est fait pour Windows...


----------



## ntx (11 Mai 2006)

K.O.D a dit:
			
		

> Mais, c'est que là, je suis sur un cours sur le ent


???


> et le cours est fait pour Windows...


Le C est un standard, si tu commences par apprendre les dérives Windowsiennes, ça commence mal


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Mai 2006)

K.O.D a dit:
			
		

> Mais, c'est que là, je suis sur un cours sur le ent, et le cours est fait pour Windows...


tu n'as qu'à suivre le cours du siteduzero.com , il est multi-plateforme et tout fonctionne avec XCode ;-)


----------



## phrobine@club-internet.fr (14 Mai 2006)

voir 

http://phrobine.club.fr/MaterielMAC.html


----------



## ledruid (15 Mai 2006)

Je fais des études dans l'informatique, et je viens de pasé sous mac ( Xcode), mais j'ai un petit soucis.

Quand je developais avec visual (windows), en faisant f1 j'avais l'aide, et toute les sintaxe du C++, mais dans xcode  si je vais dans l'aide, je n'ai pas d'aide pour la sintaxe c++.

Est-ce que il y a un module a charger, ou y  a t'il une suptilité?

Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## ntx (15 Mai 2006)

Non y'a pas. Par contre safari est fourni avec un correcteur orthographique 

En fait dans les préférences tu peux régler le fonctionnement de l'autocomplétion qui crée automatiquement certains bouts de code (les boucles par exemple).


----------



## ledruid (16 Mai 2006)

ok merci, alors il faut que je trouve  un autre logiciel ou  il y a uen aide .. ou eventuelement  trouvé la syntaxe du C++  a instaler a part ...

Quel IDE utilisez vous  pour faire du C++ ( mise a part Xcode bien sur ) ?


----------



## ntx (16 Mai 2006)

Tu as besoin de quoi comme aide ? Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de complexe dans la syntaxe du C++, qui somme toute est relativement limitée ?

Sinon il y a un plugin C++ pour Eclipse.


----------



## ledruid (16 Mai 2006)

en fait quand je ne suis pas sur des syntaxe je me refere a l'aide ( je faisais ainsi avec visual..), et n'ayant pas toujours acces au net j'aurais voulu avoir la possibilité d'avoir de l'aide pour la syntaxe


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Mai 2006)

Si tu connais un site web que tu peux utiliser pour faire ce que tu as besoin de faire, aspire le (par exemple avec sitesucker) comme ça tu pourras le consulter hors ligne.


----------



## ledruid (17 Mai 2006)

Merci, j'ai trouvé mon bonheur..

Je vous en fait par pour ceux que ça interesse

http://svn.apache.org/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/incubator/stdcxx/trunk/doc/stdlibref/index.html
http://svn.apache.org/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/incubator/stdcxx/trunk/doc/stdlibug/index.html

http://www.dinkumware.com/manuals/reader.aspx?lib=cpp
http://incubator.apache.org/stdcxx/
http://www.sgi.com/tech/stl/
http://www.moteurprog.com/index.php?url=tuto_affiche.php&ID_tutorial=92


Merci à mon prof de prog qui ma donné ces adresses...


----------



## ntx (17 Mai 2006)

C'est pas la syntaxe du C++ que tu veux, mais les références sur les fonctions standards et les objets de la STL : c'est pas tout à fait la même chose  
Pour la STL celle que je préfère est chez Roguewave : STL
Pour le C++ en général : www.cplusplus.com


----------



## reven (24 Mai 2006)

Vérifis que tu as le dernière version de Xcode (2.3 maintenant), depuis peu il y a du C++ dans la doc, mais le premier truc que j'ai fais c'est de désactiver la doc c++  , donc je sais pas ce que celà vaut...


----------



## SoniK (26 Mai 2006)

Un man dans la console ne suffirait pas ?


----------

